

Introducing Mathematician – a multi-adapter mathematics and big number library - Rican7
https://github.com/Rican7/mathematician

======
Rican7
I'd love feedback on this, if anyone has any constructive criticism. I'll also
answer any questions of use-cases, etc if anyone's curious about anything.

